# Best water parameters for red cherry shrimp?



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello Shrimp People! 
I'm looking to start keeping some Cherry Shrimp and would like advice for the best water conditions for healthy shrimp to live in. Info like what water test are needed and how often water changes are needed and what percent, water temp, plants they like best and any conditioners needed. 

Thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## Takeshi (Aug 24, 2013)

I think any pH between 6.0-8.0 will be fine. I believe that they can tolerate a wide range of temperatures and will thrive along with many plants except probably carnivorous ones including Utricularia or Aldrovanda. Many website say that they need extremely clean water but I know of people who never clean their tanks and still have huge shrimp explosions.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Red Cherry Shrimp
Neocaridina Davidi (Heteropoda)
Temp: 64-84°F
pH: 6.0-8.0
TDS: 80-400
KH: 0-10
GH: 4-14


----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Takeshi said:


> I think any pH between 6.0-8.0 will be fine. I believe that they can tolerate a wide range of temperatures and will thrive along with many plants except probably carnivorous ones including Utricularia or Aldrovanda. Many website say that they need extremely clean water but I know of people who never clean their tanks and still have huge shrimp explosions.


There is nothing wrong with Utricularia according to some other people. I had a thread about it, and although carnivorous, it cannot eat shrimp or anything like baby shrimp. It simply eats micro organisms


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

It is important to figure out your end goal. If you want to just keep cherry shrimp, you have a wide range of params, which other people have covered well.

If you want them to breed for feeders, or projects, or whatever, ph of 7+ is good. When you go further down in ph, often they stop breeding as rapidly. Also depending on breeder of the shrimp, some may not be able to tolerate as low as 6ph or under.

If you want to keep them with crs, or other shrimp, then that is something to consider as well.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Breeding later*



Soothing Shrimp said:


> It is important to figure out your end goal. If you want to just keep cherry shrimp, you have a wide range of params, which other people have covered well.
> 
> If you want them to breed for feeders, or projects, or whatever, ph of 7+ is good. When you go further down in ph, often they stop breeding as rapidly. Also depending on breeder of the shrimp, some may not be able to tolerate as low as 6ph or under.
> 
> If you want to keep them with crs, or other shrimp, then that is something to consider as well.


For now I just want them to survive, then work on conditions for best color, move on the breeding and then look at other species. 
Thanks, Paul


----------

